
If all fighter jets become stealthy, how will they fight each other? - bcaa7f3a8bbc
https://aviation.stackexchange.com/questions/25312/if-all-fighter-jets-become-stealthy-how-will-they-fight-each-other-in-the-futur/
======
FillardMillmore
I view this as a similar question to: "If hackers become more sophisticated,
how will we stop them?"

It's an ebb and flow. Stealthier aircraft will almost inevitably result in
more sophisticated and advanced detection systems.

~~~
bcaa7f3a8bbc
> Myth: Stealth is obsolete / stealth is a hoax / stealth is marketing

> LO remains relevant (and very useful) for the same reason armor didn't
> become obsolete when antitank guided missiles were fielded. [...] LO
> technologies drastically reduce detection ranges and warning times. Sensors
> that work well against stealthy aircraft would work far better against non-
> stealthy aircraft. What's the alternative to stealth? No stealth? Make our
> aircraft easier to detect and track? All future combat a/c designs must
> consider signature reduction going forward.

Can be seen as a commentary on isolation/mitigation techniques in infomation
security.

